# Installation imprimante Epson : PROBLÈME RÉSOLU



## Spock (23 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
que ceux et celles qui ont tenté de m'aider et surtout que ceux et celles qui comme moi étaient dans l'impossibilité d'installer leur imprimante se réjouissent !
Car voici la fin de vos souffrances.
J'ai contacté Epson par e-mail et j'ai reçu une réponse le jour même.
Pour être sincère, j'y croyait à peine jusqu'à l'ultime opération, à savoir la vérification que tout fonctionnait bien.
Et voilà, c'est le cas 
Voici donc, sans les images, la marche à suivre :

MARCHE À SUIVRE (texte extrait du pdf):

Procédure d&#8217;installation d&#8217;imprimante sous MAC OS X pour
MAC Intel & Mac Power Pc
I. Vérification du type de MAC & OS sur lesquelles vous allez intervenir
- Pomme / À propos de ce MAC
Vous avez alors accès .
- À la version du système
- Au type de processeur inclus dans
la machine
!Note ! la version de MAC OS X.3.9 et les
versions antérieures possèdent une
interface légèrement différente.La
procédure ne couvrira pas pour l&#8217;instant ce
cas
II. Vérification détection ports USB / imprimante Multifonction
- Pomme / À propos de ce MAC / Plus d'informations
- Ligne matériel / USB / Fenêtre en haut à droite on déplie chaque ligne et l'imprimante doit se trouver là
(USB 2.0 MFP ou printer ou encore l&#8217;imprimante nommée avec son nom)
1
- Ceci atteste que les ports usb sont bien actifs et détectent le périphérique.
III. Vérification de la bonne utilisation de pilotes Epson
Mac OS X.x.x comprenant en interne des pilotes génériques, dit "Gimp-print", qui sont automatiquement
associés à tous périphériques branchés sur l'ordinateur, il convient de vérifier que ce sont bien les pilotes
Epson qui sont utilisés.
- Aller dans "Pomme" / préférences système / Imprimante et fax, votre imprimante apparaît alors.
- Double cliquez dessus / une fenêtre s'ouvre et si en haut de cette fenêtre, vous pouvez sélectionner l'icône
"utilitaire" et avoir accès aux divers options du mode utilitaire, vous utilisez alors bien des pilotes Epson.
Utilitaire est grisé = Gimprint Utilitaire est présent = Pilotes Epson
Si cela n'est pas le cas&#8230;
IV. Re.../Dés.../ installation des pilotes Epson
- Retournez dans préférences systèmes
- Sélectionnez votre imprimante et appuyez sur le
signe "-"
- Cela supprime votre imprimante.
V. Procédure de désinstallation avancée sous Mac OS 10.4.x / Mac Intel.
2
- Il est fortement recommandé pour une plus grande aisance de lecture / guidage de l&#8217;interface de demander au client d&#8217;utiliser la
mise en page en colonne ( raccourci clavier Pomme + Alt+ 3 pavé numérique&#8230;1 et 2 étant les autres vues OU utiliser les icônes
en haut à gauche dans votre fenêtre ).
- Informer votre interlocuteur que les dossiers sont en ordre alphabétiques.
- Aller sur votre disque dur
- Bibliothèque ( Library ) / Imprimante ( printers ) / supprimez le dossier Epson
¡Attention! Au préalable, il est impératif de demander au client s&#8217;il utilise plusieurs imprimantes Epson sur cet ordinateur.
Si c&#8217;est le cas il faudra alors lui préciser que votre désinstallation nécessitera également la réinstallation des autres
imprimantes Epson.
Recherche « Spotlight » validée
- Si en dessous des fichiers trouvés une ligne « x de plus apparait » ( x étant un nombre ), cliquer dessus
afin de faire apparaitre tous les résultats de la recherche.
3
- En haut à droite de l'écran on tape dans la fenêtre Spotlight "com.apple.print"
- Valider la recherche à l'aide de la touche entrée.
Recherche « Spotlight » non validée
- On glisse tous les fichiers trouvés dans la poubelle.
¡Attention! les fichiers &#8220;glissés dans la corbeille ne disparaissent pas de votre fenêtre de recherche Spotlight, cependant , une
fois l&#8217;action effectuée , ils sont belle et bien dans la corbeille. Pour s&#8217;en assurer, ouvrir la corbeille et valider leur présence.
- On supprime également :
- Bibliothèque / receipts / EpsonPrinterDrivers.pkg
- Bibliothèque / receipts / EpsonPrinterDrivers2.pkg
- Applications / Epson Printer utility,
- On redémarre l'ordinateur PUIS on vide la corbeille
- On peut alors relancer une installation.
Désinstallation avancée à parfaire / traduire pour ne pas jeter entièrement le dossier Epson.
VI.Téléchargement et installation des pilotes + Epson Easy print
!Note! Si votre interlocuteur ne connait pas le dossier de destination de ses téléchargements :
- Aller en haut de l'écran dans le menu horizontal vous trouverez
- Safari / préférences / icône général
- A la ligne « enregistrer les fichiers sur » est indiqué l&#8217;endroit ou sont stockés les fichiers téléchargés.
Les pilotes Epson pour MAC OS X sont compressés, il faut alors pour les décompresser utiliser "Stuffit
expander&#8221;.
Si un doute existe concernant la présence ou non de &#8220;Stuffit expander&#8221; sur l&#8217;ordinateur de votre client :
Rendez vous sur le disque dur ( Mac HD par défaut ) / Applications / &#8220;Stuffit expander&#8221; doit être présent.Si ce
n&#8217;est pas le cas il faut alors le télécharger via une recherche Google page francophone &#8220;Stuffit&#8221;.
(Pas stuffit.com qui nécessite un enregistrement complexe et long avant de pouvoir télécharger )
4
- Si un double clic sur le fichier des pilotes lance un autre logiciel malgré la présence de Stuffit sur
l&#8217;ordinateur il convient d&#8217;effectuer cette manipulation :
- Maintenir la touche control enfoncée et cliquer sur le fichier concerné. Une fenêtre d&#8217;options s&#8217;ouvre
alors&#8230;
- Sélectionner la ligne « ouvrir avec » et dans la liste, sélectionner, si il est présent, &#8220;stuffit expander&#8221;.
Les fichiers obtenus suite au téléchargement avec Safari ou Netscape obligatoirement doivent posséder
un suffixe « &#8230;.sit ».Ci dessous 2 lancements d&#8217;installations avec des types de fichiers différents :
1. 2. 3. 4.
Stuffit expander peut alors
automatiquement se
déclencher si ce n&#8217;est pas le
cas double cliquer sur le fichier
téléchargé.
Un double clic vous
donne alors une
icône de type
« Volume »
Un autre clic vous
donne ensuite un
fichier type « vise »
5.
Double cliquez sur « vise »
pour lancer l&#8217;installation&#8230;
5
1. 2. 3. 4.
Double clic ou
« auto »
Décompression Un double clic vous
donne alors directement
l&#8217;installation&#8230;
- Une fois l'installation terminée l'ordinateur vous autorise à quitter l'installation / appuyez sur quitter.
VI. Installation Sous Mac OS 10.4.x.x Mac Intel & Power PC
- Brancher l'imprimante et s'assurer qu'elle est allumée.
- Aller dans "Pomme" / préférences système / Imprimante et fax & Appuyer sur le bouton "+"
- Double clic sur l'imprimante / Utilitaire / Vérif. Buses / « continuer »
- La page de vérification des buses confirme l'installation
6
==> Pour Mac Intel / Mac OS 10.4.x
- L'imprimante apparaît alors / la sélectionner et
appuyer sur "ajouter"
- Un retour automatique à la fenêtre "Imprimante et
fax" s'effectue & votre imprimante y apparaît.
===> Pour Mac Power PC / OS 10.4.x.x :
- Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors,
- Aller en bas de la fenêtre & appuyer sur "plus
d'imprimante"
- Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors, aller dans le menu
déroulant 1. et sélectionnez "Epson USB" 2.
1. 2.
- En dessous le profil d'impression de votre imprimante apparaît alors
- On le sélectionne et on appuie en bas à droite sur "ajouter"
- Un retour automatique à la fenêtre "Imprimante et fax" s'effectue & votre imprimante y apparaît.
- Double clic sur l'imprimante / Utilitaire / Vérif. buses
- La page de vérification des buses confirme l'installation
7
Si il n&#8217;y a pas d&#8217;Epson USB dans le menu déroulant / procédure de désinstallation avancée
(Exception pour la SP2100 et la SP1290 pour lesquelles apparaît sous la fenêtre du gestionnaire un menu déroulant
nommé "Format d&#8217;impression" pour lequel avant de faire l'ajout il faut sélectionner "tous" - Ceci installe alors tous les profils
d'impression - Sans marge rouleau Etc.- .)
Capture 13 encore à faire
8


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2006)

Je suis vraiment content pour toi.

Voilà un post qui devrait être épinglé à l'intention des utilisateurs Epson.  

C'moon.


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2006)

Absolument. Et je boule Spock en vert car il le mérite amplement.


----------



## Spock (25 Août 2006)

Merci. Content de pouvoir me rendre utile et content d'être sur ce forum


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment content pour toi.
> 
> Voilà un post qui devrait être épinglé à l'intention des utilisateurs Epson.
> 
> C'moon.



Tout à fait, d'accord avec ça !


----------



## anben (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour. Je viens d'acheter l'imprimante multifonctions epson stylus DX4850 et ne parviens pas à l'installer sur mon ibook Mac OS 10.2.8.  Le mode d'emploi miraculeux du cher SPOCK est-il applicable? Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Epson risque d'avoir un suicide sur la conscience... ou non, plutôt un meurtre! Merci d'avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2006)

> !Note ! la version de MAC OS X.3.9 et les
> versions antérieures possèdent une
> interface légèrement différente.La
> procédure ne couvrira pas pour linstant ce
> cas



C'moon.


----------



## anben (7 Septembre 2006)

Merci à Moonwalker pour cette précision et le soutien.  J'en deviens un peu moins ignorante mais un peu plus désespérée. Quelle est donc la solution pour installer Epson stylus DX4850 sur mon Mac OS 10.2.8?
Je propose entre parenthèses de modifier le titre de la discussion: "problème résolu pour Mac OS10.4 et au-delà, les autres, allez vous coucher!" (Restons polis).


----------



## brodeur (18 Décembre 2006)

merci à Spock et à macgeneration, j'imprime!!!!


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2007)

Grace à toi, j'ai récupéré la main sur les utilitaires de mon vieux tromblon de sc680 perdus depuis mon passage sous OSX. Avant, je devais lancer une impression bidon sous classic !
Mille mercis


----------



## DrFlake (25 Février 2007)

Merci bcp! Ma DX 4800 marche maintenant impec !


----------



## furiet (8 Mars 2007)

"II. Vérification détection ports USB / imprimante Multifonction
- Pomme / À propos de ce MAC / Plus d'informations
- Ligne matériel / USB / Fenêtre en haut à droite on déplie chaque ligne et l'imprimante doit se trouver là
(USB 2.0 MFP ou printer ou encore limprimante nommée avec son nom)
1
- Ceci atteste que les ports usb sont bien actifs et détectent le périphériqu"

Aussi bien sous 10.3.9 que sous 10.4.8 je n'ai pas mention de MFP, printer, imprimante avec son nom
Par ailleurs, j'ai de grosses difficultés avec l'Epson DX 5000


----------



## sweet (21 Mars 2007)

Hello, salut à tous !

Je vient de tester la procédure donnée dans ce fil, mais malheureusement pour mon Epson Stylus PHOTO R245 ça ne fonctionne pas.

Ma config:

MacBook Intel core 2 Duo / Mac OS X 10.4.9

En fait j'ai toujours pu imprimer, là n'est pas le problème, simplement la gestion des couleurs est complètement fausse, le résultat est que l'image imprimée est complètement irréaliste par rapport à l'affichage de l'écran.
Visiblement l'imprimante met beaucoup trop d'encre, particulièrement du bleu et les cartouches se vident en quelques impressions.

Je l'ai renvoyée chez Epson et ils n'ont rien trouvé d'anormal, en plus je l'ai testée sur un PC Windows et là c'est impeccable, donc j'en ai déduit que le problème se situe au niveau du pilote.
Mais voilà visiblement il n'y a pas de pilote sur le site d'Epson, il y a seulement EasyPrint que j'ai installé mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

Bref je suis dans une impasse, alors si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.

Meilleures salutations à tous et merci d'avance de votre aide.

Sweet


----------



## sweet (22 Mars 2007)

Hello !

Je r&#233;pond &#224; mon propre probl&#232;me LOL !!

Des fois que cela puisse &#234;tre utile &#224; d'autres utilisateurs...

En fait il m'a suffit d'utiliser le pilote de la Stylus Photo R240, c'est aussi simple que &#231;a !!

J'ai bien s&#251;r suivi la proc&#233;dure tr&#232;s compl&#232;te donn&#233;e dans ce fil ( merci Spock) pour d&#233;sinstaller compl&#232;tement "les mauvais pilotes" et ensuite j'ai installer le pilote de la 
Stylus Photo R240.
Maintenant tout va bien !! Merci encore &#224; Spock, &#224; MacG et tout les amis de la communaut&#233;.

Par contre Epson pas bien !! Il pourrais pr&#233;ciser sur le site internet qu'il faut utiliser le pilote de la 240 pour faire fonctionner la 245... Car quand on sp&#233;cifie une recherche sur la 245 il n'y a pas de pilote propos&#233;. 
Ou peut-&#234;tre suis-je aveugle !! 

Meilleures salutations &#224; tous !

Sweet


----------



## Jary (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai une imprimante Epson Stylus Photo 750 et un mac intel sous OS 10.4.9, j'arrive à imprimer avec (mais le résultat est très loin de ce que j'ai à l'écran), de plus je n'ai pas accès au Printer Utility pour régler mon imprimante (ce qui est très gênant). 

J'ai donc suivi les étapes proposées par Spock espérant touver la solution. 

Malheureusement, arrivé à l'étape de téléchargement, je m'aperçois que le site Epson ne propose pas l'Epson Easy Print pour mon mac intel et encore moins le pilote de mon imprimante: une Epson Stylus Photo 750. Même les imprimantes approchantes (epson Stylus photo 700 et 900) n'ont pas leur drivers.

Que dois-je faire alors que j'ai déjà effacé tout mes drivers Epson de mon ordi!?

HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## MAC128 (26 Août 2007)

Un autre problème  ...
J'ai une Stylus 6400 depuis mais 2004 . C'est ma 3° Epson.
Elle st connectée à 1 iMac  OSX 10 3 9
J'utilise les encres ink club depuis 12/04 . Je viens de changer la cartouche noire
et j'ai un message " Cartouche vide ou incompatible ... "
L'imprimante est bloquée sur " imprimer la carte " 
J'hésite entre donner à réparer ou à mettre une cartouche noire EPSON  ....


----------



## philrous59 (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour Tertous,
Je suis nouveau et je me permet de vous solliciter.
Depuis le téléchargement du package d'installation de L'Epson Stylus Photo 1290
(comprenant l'impression sans marges) et malgré un retour en arrière (ancienne version du driver) il m'est impossible d'imprimer en qualité supérieure (papier photo ou couché), des lignes parallèles cyan sont imprimées, ce qui n'arrive pas enqualité d'impression standard. Résultat de nombreuses feuilles gâchées.
La bête à environ 7 ans.


----------



## MAC128 (18 Septembre 2007)

à Philrous    Il semble que le problème doit être posé en nouveau message.
Il risque de ne pas être lu . 
J'attendais une réponse à ma question du 26/8 ....
Mon problème est solutionné : inkclub m'a changé la cartouche défectueuse 
Suis également novice et ne puis vous conseiller.


----------



## bjmp (3 Octobre 2007)

Merci à Spock dont le texte du 23/08/2006 sur l'installation de l'imprimante EPSON DX4850 m'a sauvé de la grave dépression nerveuse dans laquelle j'étais en train de sombrer... Je trouve qu'aussi bien Apple qu'Epson font preuve d'une indifférence (pour ne pas dire plus) inadmissible vis-à-vis de leurs clients en n'ayant pas modifié ou complété leur documentation électronique et/ou papier depuis la parution du texte de Spock (plus d'un an!). Mais peut-être ne s'intéressent -ils pas suffisamment à eux pour prendre la peine de consulter votre forum ?


----------



## boodja (26 Octobre 2007)

j'aurai le mm souci
sauf que moi c'est plutot une question générale propre aux EPSON

Quel est l'astuce sur mac, pour pouvoir imprimer avec une cartouche vide sur les 6,
sans que notre imprimante ne déclenche un mess d'erreur pour nous dire qu'il manque
de l'encre donc on ne peut pas imprimer.
Ya t il un moyen de lui faire comprendre que l'on veut imprimer malgré tout,
et qu'il nous bloque pas, car sur les 6 cartouches, on a pas besoin de cette couleur là...

merci pour vos réponses

Bonjour
je rencontre une grossière erreur commise par EPSON, je m'expliques.

J'ai un modèle d'imprimante qui loge 6 cartouches.
Quand une cartouche se vide, il faut la changer sinon vous ne pouvez plus imprimer.
avec une cartouche vide sur les 6, vous ne pouvez plus imprimer

1/ Quels réglages est préconisé dans le cas où ma noire est pleine, et que je veux imprimer du texte en noir. sachant qu'une couleur manque.

2/ Ya t il un moyen de débrider ce règlage d'usine qui est le défaut de cette machine.


Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2007)

boodja a dit:


> j'aurai le mm souci
> sauf que moi c'est plutot une question générale propre aux EPSON
> 
> Quel est l'astuce sur mac, pour pouvoir imprimer avec une cartouche vide sur les 6,
> ...



Deux cas de figure :

1) Cartouches simples : tu ouvres et referme le couvercle du logement de la cartouche, l'imprimante croit que tu l'as changée, et ça repart.

2) Cartouches "à puce" : Là, la seule solution, c'est de re-programmer la puce, au moyen d'un appareil dédié (ça existe, il s'en vend avec les kits de remplissages de cartouches, reste à savoir s'i y en a un pour ton modèle d'imprimante).

Mais ce réglage n'est pas LE défaut sur cette machine, c'est au contraire sa principale qualité, Epson (pais il n'y a pas qu'eux) ne faisant pas l'essentiel de son bénéfice sur la vente des imprimantes, mais bien sur celle des cartouches !


----------



## boodja (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est dangereux, en regardant un peu sur les sites
je vois que Printline offre un régulateur de niveau d'encre (pour cartouches Epson).
Compatible pour toutes les Epson avec cartouche a puce.

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00024899.html


Maintenant, quel est le risque ?. Que les tête d'impressions se bouchent ?
Et que je me retrouve à avoir fait un investissement pour bousiller ma print.

Donc, la solution serait d'acheter des génériques de marques, et qu'elles soient fiable
car toutes les génériques ne sont pas top, et peuvent avoir un effet nocif sur ma print ?

Que faire ?
As tu vu le site, et est ce bien ce régulateur de niveau d'encre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2007)

boodja a dit:


> C'est dangereux, en regardant un peu sur les sites
> je vois que Printline offre un régulateur de niveau d'encre (pour cartouches Epson).
> Compatible pour toutes les Epson avec cartouche a puce.
> 
> ...



Je ne faisait qu'en évoquer l'existence, mais n'ai jamais testé (mes imprimantes n'ont pas de cartouches à puces).

Perso, je connais juste une adresse ou les gens sont "de confiance". Pose leur la question (en plus, ils sont compétents, ce qui ne nuit pas).


----------



## boodja (26 Octobre 2007)

je vais y faire un tour dans ce JEC ECO, sinon me renseigner sur ce régulateur
qui me semble intéressant mais encore une fois
sera t il compatible pour mon mac ???

Car il s'enclenche sur l'imprimante et ses cartouches certes
mais un logiciel doit permettre de voir le niveau de l'encre et 
d'utiliser jusqu'au bout l'encre...En gros pour n'avoir aucune perte.

Mais je ne sais pas si ce genre de produit permet d'imprimer avec les génériques
si oui, comment l'enclencher ?


----------



## Vinc (8 Décembre 2007)

Pour les 1290 et 750, à part utiliser les drivers gimpPrint fournis par Apple, il n' y a amha aucun moyen d'utiliser ces imprimantes correctement sur des Mactels. Pour info j'ai eu ces mêmes lignes sur mes impressions avec une 1290. En passant par le driver GimpPrint d'Apple, elles ont disparues mais les couleurs étaient beaucoup moins éclatantes.
(depuis j'ai changé d'imprimante).


----------



## Php21 (17 Décembre 2007)

Pour regler le probléme des modeles EPson :

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537

Avec cette adresse open-source cela m'etonnerai que tu ne trouve pas ton driver.
Mon Epson RX560, ne fonctionnait plus avant que je trouve ce pilote " Guntprint " et depuis tout fonctionne parfaitement, comme avec Tiger (10.4.10).
Ps : La derniere version date du 12 dec 07.


----------



## kaos (24 Janvier 2008)

Et ben .... dejà deux trois semaines que je cherche une imprimante ... que choisir ?

Plusieurs personnes m'ont dit que les Epson avaient tendance à rapidement se boucher lorsqu'on ne les utilisaient pas régulièrement ... et puis je vois ce post .... et le prix des cartouches Epson qui ne sont pas données ;(

J' ne sais pas quoi prendre .... et puis ça évolue si vite ... vous conseillez un achat pour longtemps
genre bonne grosse laser ... on une imprimante de base a jet d'encre du style cannon à 50 euros ( les noirs ) ?
Je n'ai pas besoin d'imprimer en couleur c'est pour de la doc ou de l'administratif ... 

Ma mére utilise en ce moment une Epson multi fonction avec scanner en haut ... je ne l'aime pas du tout cette imprimante ... elle consomme comme c'est pas permis .... l'utilisation de cartouches génériques est déconseillé ! ( ça bug à cause de l'électronique embarqué dans chaque cartouche je pense ).


voilà quoi ... et puis j'ai pas beaucoup de place ! et ça c'est pas un détail ...


----------



## beetlecox (29 Janvier 2008)

Quelle merveille ce tuto ! des mots simples, un pas à pas ultra précis... bref ça marche


----------



## milize (12 Mars 2008)

Au secours!! Depuis que j'ai acheté mon imprimante epson stylus photo rx 585 je n'ai pas réussi à imprimer une seule fois.

J'ai effectué cette manip et depuis petite amélioration j'ai désormais accès à vérification des buses et je peux voir le niveau de l'encre youpi :mouais:  sauf que c'est encore impossible d'imprimer et je commence à péter un plomb ça fait + d'un mois que ça dure c'est ma 3éme epson et les autres fonctionnaient nikel...

^^ je suis desespérée... toute idée sera bienvenue mais je commence à croire que ça ne fonctionnera jamais...

d'avance merci :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

milize a dit:


> Au secours!! Depuis que j'ai acheté mon imprimante epson stylus photo rx 585 je n'ai pas réussi à imprimer une seule fois.
> 
> J'ai effectué cette manip et depuis petite amélioration j'ai désormais accès à vérification des buses et je peux voir le niveau de l'encre youpi :mouais:  sauf que c'est encore impossible d'imprimer et je commence à péter un plomb ça fait + d'un mois que ça dure c'est ma 3éme epson et les autres fonctionnaient nikel...
> 
> ...



Pis de panaque, on va y arriver. Pour commencer, donnes nous quelques précisions :

1) Quel Mac, quel Mac OS 

2) Qu'as tu fais jusqu'ici pour essayer de la fairefonctionner (la RX485 étant annoncée compatible Mac OS X, je pars du principe qu'il en va de même de la RX585) ?


----------



## milize (12 Mars 2008)

^^ merci! 

Mon mac: 10.4.11
2.16 Ghz 1go 667Mhz ^^ je sais pas s'il faut préciser ça!
C'est le macbook noir...

Oui elle était compatible ^^ je regarde toujours je n'aime pas les mauvaises surprises mais pour le coup c'est raté!!

imprimante epson stylus photo rx 585 elle est multifonction. Le scan fonctionne, photocopies aussi. ^^ C'est juste imprimer qui est impossible :-( 

je ne sais plus quoi faire :hein: 

je suis étudiante je bosse sur mon mac mais depuis que j'ai ma nouvelle imprimante je copiais mon travail sur clé usb et utilisais mon vieux pc pour imprimer avec mais il vient de me lâcher 

J'ai installé et désinstallé plusieurs fois avec le cd d installation donné. J'ai installé et désinstallé les pilotes fournis sur le site epson, ^^ j'ai un peu bidouillé, j'ai fais la manip ci dessus en virant les dossiers cités.... ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

Ok, mais que se passe-t-il lorsque tu essaies d'imprimer ? message d'erreur ? si oui, lequel ? rien ? autre chose ?


----------



## milize (12 Mars 2008)

:rateau: oups excuses!!

non aucun message d'erreur.

Sur l'écran de l'imprimante il est écrit "impression" et par exemple même si je demande d'imprimer une page elle fait défiler toutes les pages vierges du bac sans rien imprimer jusqu'à ce que je l'éteigne car sinon elle n'arrête pas!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

milize a dit:


> :rateau: oups excuses!!
> 
> non aucun message d'erreur.
> 
> Sur l'écran de l'imprimante il est écrit "impression" et par exemple même si je demande d'imprimer une page elle fait défiler toutes les pages vierges du bac sans rien imprimer jusqu'à ce que je l'éteigne car sinon elle n'arrête pas!!




Ah ! Problème de communication donc. Choses à tester :

1) autre câble et/ou (l'un, puis l'autre, puis les deux) autre prise USB.
2) tester l'imprimante sur un autre ordi (un Mac ou un PC peu importe).

Si pendant ces tests, le symptôme persiste, retour de l'imprimante au fournisseur, en SAV, c'est elle qui a un défaut (le bon fonctionnement du scanner me donne d'ailleurs à penser que c'est comme ça que ça va finir, car si câble, prise USB ou ordi y étaient pour quelque chose, le scanner aurait certainement des problèmes aussi !).


----------



## Php21 (13 Mars 2008)

Php21 a dit:


> Pour regler le probléme des modeles EPson :
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537
> 
> ...





milize a dit:


> :rateau: oups excuses!!
> 
> non aucun message d'erreur.
> 
> Sur l'écran de l'imprimante il est écrit "impression" et par exemple même si je demande d'imprimer une page elle fait défiler toutes les pages vierges du bac sans rien imprimer jusqu'à ce que je l'éteigne car sinon elle n'arrête pas!!




En decembre j'avais donc exactement le même prob que toi (photocopies, scanner : OK, mais impression (imprimer) > OUT.

avec le lien que j'avais donné tout est rentré ds l'ordre et tout fonctionne toujours parfaitement.
Fait le test et tu sera surprise par l'efficacité des logiciels open-source

@+


----------



## milize (13 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! Problème de communication donc. Choses à tester :
> 
> 1) autre câble et/ou (l'un, puis l'autre, puis les deux) autre prise USB.
> 2) tester l'imprimante sur un autre ordi (un Mac ou un PC peu importe).
> ...



Elle fonctionnait nickel avec mon pc ^^ donc je vais essayer avec un cordon différent et si ça ne marche pas direction SAV merci :rose:


----------



## Php21 (13 Mars 2008)

milize a dit:


> Elle fonctionnait nickel avec mon pc ^^ donc je vais essayer avec un cordon différent et si ça ne marche pas direction SAV merci :rose:



Tu fais une grosse erreur.
Si ton scanner fonctionne, comme te l'a dit Pascal 77 c'est que ta machine est OK.

Par contre c'est ton driver d' imprimante qui n'est pas le bon.

Pour la 3° fois essaie :  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537

Sinon   :hein:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien lu le premier post de ce fil mais j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu. 
Mon imprimante Epson CX5400 étant HS, je viens de m'en acheter une nouvelle qui est aussi une Epson (DX4450).
Ma question est donc la suivante : que puis-je jeter pour éviter d'éventuels doublons ou chevauchements de fichiers avant d'installer ma nouvelle imprimante ? Ou, à l'inverse, que dois-je garder ?
Je suis en 10.3.9.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tanguys (4 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai un macpro en leopard et une epson stylus pro 4800.
je cherche le bon rip qui fera une mise en page de mes tirages 13x18 ou autres formats avec un rouleau papier et qui adaptera le bon profil.
Est-ce que le powerrip x v8 fait se genre de travail?
merci d'avance pour votre réponse,
tanguy


----------



## tonioduf (17 Avril 2008)

j'ai lu tous les posts concernant les divers problemes pour installer une imprimante de la marque Epson. Il me semble donc , vu le nombre croissant de messages dans cette rubrique, que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir des problemes avec cette marque là... 

moi jai le cd d installation , jai installé mes drivers ... et quand je lance un document à imprimer : rien ne se passe ... 

j 'arrive pourtant a faire une verification des buses, puis de l alignement des tetes ... 

en revanche dans l onglet "epson stylus DX 4050" , il m'est impossible de pouvoir parametrer la rubrique "utilitaires" 

de plus , sur mes imprimantes installées , je remarque que mon mac reconnait une imprimante epson styllus DX 4000 et non 4050... le pbm vient il de là?

quelqun pourrait t il m aiguiller ? 

version de mon mac: moc OS X vers 10.4.11

merci !


----------



## guyno (28 Avril 2008)

Félicitation pour ce "cours" informatique qui m'a sortie une épine du pied. Je dois dire que j'ai eu un peu peur dans la procédure, notamment quand il a fallu vider la corbeille. mais c'était tellement précis que je me suis lancé. Merci encore, ma Stylus DX4400 fonctionne.


----------



## fred7 (6 Mai 2008)

tanguys a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai un macpro en leopard et une epson stylus pro 4800.
> je cherche le bon rip qui fera une mise en page de mes tirages 13x18 ou autres formats avec un rouleau papier et qui adaptera le bon profil.
> ...



Tanguys bonjour,
je me pose la mme question a propos de la V8 poweRipX pour la 4800, as tu installé cette version? en est tu satisfait? merci par avance pour ta réponse.`
fred


----------



## beejim (6 Mai 2008)

Ok, super, ça doit bien dépanner ceux qui sont en 10.4....mais, moi je suis en 10.3 et je suis avec ma r800 que mon Mac "voit", mais pour laquelle il me dit gentiment qu'il n'a pas de gestionnaire installé ( ce qui est faux )....tu peux pas me donner le lien pour ton pdf  ?


----------



## SylvieT (4 Juin 2008)

ou lala, je dois bien avouer que je suis un peu perdue avec toutes vos explications.

Pour ma part, j'ai une imprimante EPSON R220 (si ma mémoire est bonne car là je suis au bureau). J'ai réussi à l'installer et je sais l'utiliser.
Par contre, plus moyen d'avoir un accès à la boîte de contrôle de l'imprimante (comme j'avais sur mon pc) qui me permettais de choisir, par exemple, la qualité d'impression et aussi de contrôler le niveau de l'encre. C'est assez embêtant.... Tout s'imprime comme en mode "brouillon". J'arrive pas à changer ça...

Y aurait-il une bonne âme pour m'aider ?
Merci déjà


----------



## maruso (27 Août 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai un ordi Mac Book Pro version MAc Os X 10.5.4 et une imprimante Epson Stylus RX560. Pour moi tout se passe bien sauf que quand je veux imprimer un élément noir il sort gris clair à l'impression. j'ai vérifié que le noir que j'utilise est bien consistéré comme un vrai noir par l'ordi. c'est le cas. j'ai aussi essayé d'imprimer depuis d'autres ordi les memes fichiers et ca marche, le noir est noir. Je penses donc que c est un probleme de compatibilité entre le mac et l'imprimante.

du coup en voyant votre sujet je me suis demandé si en installant l'imprimante comme vous le proposez ca pourrait résodre mon problème.

merci pour l info
A+


----------



## morfar (11 Septembre 2008)

Salut Spock, et merci pour ton enorme boulot indispensable.
Aayant des problèmes avec mon Epson 5050, j'ai tout désinstallé, puis réinstallé comme tu l'as dit.
Ça marche mieux sauf que avec les applications comme Entourage, Graphic converter, Firefox, lorsque je demande une impression, je n'accède qu'à la petite fenêtre imprimante et non à celle qui figure la page complète du document.

Peux tu me donner une piste de solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jcholie (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour! j'ai un problème similaire sauf que j'ai une HP psc 1350 multifonction.
je peux imprimer sans problème en revanche mon imprimante est munie d'un scanner et sans le cd d'installation (que j'ai pommé lors de mon déménagement) je ne peux pas installer l'aplication qui gère le scanner.
y aurait-il une solution svp???
merci!


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Octobre 2008)

SylvieT a dit:


> ou lala, je dois bien avouer que je suis un peu perdue avec toutes vos explications.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai une imprimante EPSON R220 (si ma mémoire est bonne car là je suis au bureau). J'ai réussi à l'installer et je sais l'utiliser.
> Par contre, plus moyen d'avoir un accès à la boîte de contrôle de l'imprimante (comme j'avais sur mon pc) qui me permettais de choisir, par exemple, la qualité d'impression et aussi de contrôler le niveau de l'encre. C'est assez embêtant.... Tout s'imprime comme en mode "brouillon". J'arrive pas à changer ça...
> ...




J'ai la même imprimante Epson, et j'ai eu le même problème lors d'une mise à jour de Mac OS X, mais je ne sais plus laquelle. Depuis, je pense que les drivers, qu'ils soient fournis dans l'OS ou que l'on installe soit même, ne se comportent plus comme avant cette mise à jour.

Comme les drivers inclus dans Mac OS X me posaient quelques problèmes de mise en page, j'ai commencé par installer celui fournis par EPSON sur son site internet (epson318789eu.dmg).

Ensuite, dans les Préférences Systèmes > Imprimantes et fax, j'ai défini une imprimante utilisant le driver d'Epson, que je choisis par défaut.

Pour imprimer par glisser-déposer, j'ai créé un alias de l'imprimante sur le bureau. Cela se fait à partir de la fenêtre Préférences Systèmes > Imprimantes et fax en glissant l'icône de l'imprimante vers le Bureau en maintenant enfoncées les touches ALT et CDE. Un double-clic sur l'îcône de l'imprimante permet d'ouvrir une fenêtre et d'accéder à une partie des outils de l'imprimante comme le contrôle de la file d'attente des impressions, et l'utilitaire de contrôle des têtes.

Pour accéder aux contrôles de l'impression proprement dit cela se fait de deux façons : par menu Fichier > *Format d'impression* ou *Mise en Page* (ou CDE MAJ P) et par menu Fichier>*Impression* (ou CDE P). Il faut noter que les possibilités de réglages dépendent de l'application à partir de laquelle on commande l'impression. À chaque fois, on retrouve une partie de ce qu'on trouvait avant dans la boîte de contrôle de l'imprimante. Mais, pour cela, il faut bien "fouiller" pour trouver ce qu'on cherche. Ainsi, les contrôles que l'on a pour Pages, ou  pour Word, ou pour FileMaker, ou pour Photoshop sont différents, même si une partie est commune.

Il est vrai aussi que je n'ai pas retrouvé toutes les possibilités de réglages personnalisés comme ils étaient disponibles dans la boîte de contrôle précédemment disponible.


----------



## Xian (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'avais une imprimante Epson DX 7450 qui n'imprimait pas. Elle sortait des feuilles blanches en série jusqu'à ce que le bac soit vide.

J'ai suivi scrupuleusement le tuto en haut et ça marche ! 

Merci


----------



## M.corent1 (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je possède une imprimante jet d'encre epson stylus photo R1800

J'ai suivi les instructions à la lettre,
je suis allé sur le site d'epson et ai télécharger les derniers pilotes .

Mon imprimante est reconnu, jusque là pas de problème, seulement impossible de retrouver la fenêtre "format d'impression"  d'epson dans laquelle je pouvais choisir la qualité de mon papier, brillance, photo...
Je n'ai qu'une fenêtre très basique où je ne peux que choisir mon imprimante et la taille du papier.

Quelqu'un ayant déjà rencontrer le m^me problème pourrait il m'aider ?
Il semble que ce problème ai déjà été énnoncer plus haut, mais y a t'il une méthode spéciale à adapter avec les imprimantes epson stylus photo r1800 ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, as tu essayé de supprimer ton imprimante dans les préférences Système / Imprimantes et recréée par la suite.
Cett manip devant être faite après avoir installé les bons drivers Epson.


----------



## M.corent1 (21 Octobre 2008)

oui, exactement comme le mode demploi expliqué dans le tout premier message mais rien n'y fait.
Comment puis je retrouvé ma fenêtre "format d'impression" complète ?


----------



## takaouar (2 Décembre 2008)

Bravo et merci à tous pour ce partage de résultats et les cours très détaillés de chacun. Mais je préfèrerait ne pas faire toute la bidouille de désinstallation/réinstallation de mon imprimante si quelqu'un a une réponse simple et rapide à mon petit problème :
Imprimante : Epson Aculaser C2800 branchée en Usb. 
Système 10.4.11
Quand j'imprime, j'ai une floppée de paramêtres dont "Page de garde fax", "destinataire fax" etc... Si je ne met pas un chiffre quelconque dans "N° de fax" de "Destinataire fax", je ne peux pas imprimer car j'ai un message d'erreur "vous n'avez pas indiqué de destinataire...etc".
Si je remplie avec n'importe quel numéro (ne serait-ce que 0), l'impression est lancée sans problème.
Mais comme c'est chiant de faire la manip à chaque fois, ce serait super si quelqu'un pouvait me dire où aller virer ces options de fax qui m'!?!?!?!?...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Selthis (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 

Ce topic est sûrement celui que j'ai le plus consulté depuis 3 mois, en relisant les astuces en boucle, mais rien y fait, impossible d'imprimer avec mon Epson DX7450, obligé de retourner sur Houinedouze à chaque fois pour imprimer, retravailler mes fichiers sur OS et retourner sur Windaube :/

J'imagine que toutes les réponses sont données dans ce topic, mais j'expose mon problème quand même, au cas ou quelqu'un aurait rencontré ce problème avec la même imprimante 

Voilou.


----------



## anjagraph (27 Janvier 2009)

boodja a dit:


> j'aurai le mm souci
> sauf que moi c'est plutot une question générale propre aux EPSON
> 
> Quel est l'astuce sur mac, pour pouvoir imprimer avec une cartouche vide sur les 6,
> ...


Bonjour,
Impression: le casse-tête auquel je viens de me coller depuis 3 heures! 
Depuis mon passage sur intel, je ne parvenais pas à avoir une impression correcte à partir de photoshop (dominante verte monstrueuse!)
J'ai donc décidé de m'y coller, et j'ai appliqué la même "marche à suivre" que Spock,( reçu de chez Epson) et installé un pilote que j'ai trouvé pour mon imprimante Epson stylus photo 1200 (achétée en 2000)
Problème: plus aucun paramétrage pour imprimer en qualité maximum ! 
Et comme j'ai jeté le dossier Epson (de la library): plus de pilote! 
Je suis donc allée sur ce site http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537, pour téchargé les pilotes préconisés essayé 3 versions (gutenprint-5.0.2-ub, la 5.1.3, et la 5.2.3-ub)  
Mais voilà, à présent j'ai un message d'erreur: 
*/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb failed
Gestionnaire de classe USB manquant*
Quelqu'un saurait-il de quoi il s'agit?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Janvier 2009)

boodja a dit:


> j'aurai le mm souci
> sauf que moi c'est plutot une question générale propre aux EPSON
> 
> Quel est l'astuce sur mac, pour pouvoir imprimer avec une cartouche vide sur les 6,
> ...




Il fut un temps où l'on pouvait effectivement choisir de n'imprimer qu'en noir. Mais ce n'était pas sur un Mac récent, et c'était sous OS 9. Avec l'imprimante Stylus Photo R220 connectée à un PM 7500 sous OS 9, il était possible, de le faire. Cela ne le fut plus quand je suis passé sous OS X et un Imac, le pilote et les utilitaires n'étaient plus tout à fait les mêmes. 
S'il est bien pratique de pouvoir changer les cartouches une à une, et non pas toutes ensemble, EPSON n'a pas été complaisant jusqu'à nous faire faire des économies. C'est vrai je pense, pour tous les fabricants d'imprimantes qui vivent sur les consommables  (encre surtout). Avant d'avoir la Stylus Photo R220, je devais changer les cartouches en bloc, et ça me coûtait environ la moitié du prix de l'imprimante. Maintenant, je peux changer les cartouches les unes après les autres, et ça me coûtent le prix de l'imprimante lorsque j'en ai changé 6.   
Ce qui est remarquable aussi, c'est qu'on peut n'utiliser que la couleur noire (n'imprimer que des textes en noir),  et "user" les couleurs sans coup férir. D'un point de vue "moral" l'imprimante à jet d'encre est une véritable escroquerie, car les pilotes d'imprimantes ne prévoient que ce qui fait gagner des sous aux fabricants, mais en aucun cas n'en faire économiser à l'utilisateur.   
Pis encore : je cite



> J'ai un modèle d'imprimante qui loge 6 cartouches.
> Quand une cartouche se vide, il faut la changer sinon vous ne pouvez plus imprimer.
> avec une cartouche vide sur les 6, vous ne pouvez plus imprimer



Ça m'est arrivé il y a peu. La cartouche noire était vide. J'ai voulu imprimer en bleu. Pas question !!!


----------



## beaunois (28 Janvier 2009)

MAC128 a dit:


> Un autre problème  ...
> J'ai une Stylus 6400 depuis mais 2004 . C'est ma 3° Epson.
> Elle st connectée à 1 iMac  OSX 10 3 9
> J'utilise les encres ink club depuis 12/04 . Je viens de changer la cartouche noire
> ...



Moi aussi je traine une stylus photo cx 6400 depuis lurette ( déjà en os 7!) maintenant en 10.5.6
Pour tous les types de pilotes va sur le site Apple téléchargements cherche dans les drivers;
Une page Epson se trouve en liste.
Cette page te permet d'acquérir les pilotes et logiciels que ton système exploitera de la façon la plus optimale.
A titre indicatif sur mon système je vire tous les drivers impression y compris Epson et recharge ceux indiques par le site Epson et tout est parfait. Le problème d'encre peut dépendre de cela, j'ai connu cet effet avant le changement pilote.
I mac intel core duo 2 système 10.5.6


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Février 2009)

anjagraph a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Impression: le casse-tête auquel je viens de me coller depuis 3 heures!
> Depuis mon passage sur intel, je ne parvenais pas à avoir une impression correcte à partir de photoshop (dominante verte monstrueuse!)
> J'ai donc décidé de m'y coller, et j'ai appliqué la même "marche à suivre" que Spock,( reçu de chez Epson) et installé un pilote que j'ai trouvé pour mon imprimante Epson stylus photo 1200 (achétée en 2000)
> ...




Je ne sais pas répondre directement au problème, mais il est sans doute préférable de repartir à zéro.

Je ne peux que recommander la procédure indiquée par Spock dans son post #1, en allant rechercher les pilotes chez Epson, directement (deux téléchargements). Il est utile, aussi de garder les fichiers EPSON dans un coin, pour les retrouver en cas de besoin.

Après installation et mise en service, il faut déclarer l'imprimante dans les préférences systèmes.

Ensuite, lorsqu'on lance un impression, une fenêtre "standard" s'ouvre, dans laquelle on trouve trois menus déroulant. C'est à partir du troisième que l'on retrouve les options Epson, sinon toutes, la plupart. C'est donc "en fouillant" un peu dans ce menu qu'on retrouve les options présentées de manière différente de celle qu'on avait soit sous OS 9, soit dans les premiers numéros de OS X.

On peut aussi déclarer une seconde imprimante EPSON Guttenprint à partir des éléments disponibles dans OS X. Il faut alors faire attention, car on ne dispose pas, alors, d'accès à certaines fonctions (utilitaire pour les cartouches et les buses). De la même façon, j'ai constaté quelques différences de positionnement du texte selon le pilote utilisé, et des refus de support (papier) lorsqu'il est trop petit.

Donc, la solution du pilote EPSON semble préférable à la solution du pilote Guttenprint (5.1.3), même si cette dernière ne refuse pas de support en fonction de sa taille. Mais ce problème est peut-être lié à mon imprimante (Stylus Photo R220). J'ai posé la question au support EPSON. J'attends une réponse.


----------



## anjagraph (6 Février 2009)

Casse tête : Suite et galère  
Après quelques échanges de mails avec Epson, voici leur réponse:

"Chère cliente,

Merci de contacter le service e-mail dEPSON.

En fait aprés vérification il n'y a pas de pilote compatible pour votre imprimante sur OS X 10.5, c'est donc pour cette raison que vous ne pouvez pas imprimer comme vous le souhaiter.

Ne pouvant apporter plus de solutions à votre demande, nous restons  à votre disposition:
Support technique Epson France" 

Donc Epson n'a pas fait de suivi pour cette imprimante  achetée en 2000  

Autrement dit: Faudrait que j'en rachète une  alors qu'elle marche encore parfaitement?

Société Kleeneks ! On achète, on consomme et on jette! La crise économique, on s'en fout, la crise écologique aussi! allez hop, 1 déchet, et 1!
Passage sur Léopard = acheter 1 scanner, 1 imprimante,  Yes!



Bon, je continue à fouiller et écrit un mail au service commercial pour leur dire ce que je pense de leur politique "kleeneks" 
Faut toujours dire les choses Si on est 1 à l'ouvrirn ça changera rien, mais si on est 1, 2, ou 10 millions, alors on a une chance de voir les choses bouger, non? 

Bon, en tout cas, si vous avez encore des idées elles seront les bienvenues;

merci


----------



## anjagraph (6 Février 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas répondre directement au problème, mais il est sans doute préférable de repartir à zéro.
> 
> Je ne peux que recommander la procédure indiquée par Spock dans son post #1, en allant rechercher les pilotes chez Epson, directement (deux téléchargements). Il est utile, aussi de garder les fichiers EPSON dans un coin, pour les retrouver en cas de besoin.
> 
> ...




Merci, mais j'ai fait déjà ça installation d'un pilote Epson, en jetant le paquet Epson de la library suivant la m^me méthode que Spock; résultat: pas d'accès aux paramétrages pour impression de qualité (paier photo, 1400 dpi, ) => tirage merdique!

et voir mon post DE LA RÉPONSE D'EPSON: pas de pilote existant! 

:hein:


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2009)

anjagraph a dit:


> Merci, mais j'ai fait déjà ça installation d'un pilote Epson, en jetant le paquet Epson de la library suivant la m^me méthode que Spock; résultat: pas d'accès aux paramétrages pour impression de qualité (paier photo, 1400 dpi, ) => tirage merdique!
> 
> et voir mon post DE LA RÉPONSE D'EPSON: pas de pilote existant!
> 
> :hein:



Ça, c'est vraiment pas de chance ! Je compatis !


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous et bravo pour ce tuto
Je viens d'acheter une epson PX700W, dois je m'attendre à une galère pour l'installation ?
Merci d'avance à ceux et celles qui ont eu une expérience avec cette machine de m'orienter vers la lumière 

Ma config : Léopard 10.5.6 power PC G5 2.1Ghz ; 1.5GO


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Février 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et bravo pour ce tuto
> Je viens d'acheter une epson PX700W, dois je m'attendre à une galère pour l'installation ?
> Merci d'avance à ceux et celles qui ont eu une expérience avec cette machine de m'orienter vers la lumière
> 
> Ma config : Léopard 10.5.6 power PC G5 2.1Ghz ; 1.5GO



A priori, il ne devrait pas exister de problème. C'est une machine récente. Le site internet Epson répertorie tous les logiciels associés. Je suppose qu'ils ont été livré sur le CD (DVD) accompagnant la machine. Il faut donc les installer. Il faut aussi éviter d'utiliser le pilote "Guttenprint" inclus dans OS X, qui ne doit pas inclure toutes les fonctions contenues dans le logiciel livré par Epson.


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Février 2009)

Merci l'ami, j'essaye ce soir, en effet j'ai bien un CD d'installation qui prévoit une version OSX.
Bien à toi,

Scub


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Février 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Merci l'ami, j'essaye ce soir, en effet j'ai bien un CD d'installation qui prévoit une version OSX.
> Bien à toi,
> 
> Scub



Ne pas oublier de nous tenir au courant. c'est un sujet sensible.
Bonne installation, et bon usage


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Février 2009)

Je viens de tout installer, c'est impec, le cd d'installation fait tout avec l'ergonomie mac, c'est top  ll faut 45 min à peu près, un peu plus pour la connexion wifi 
@+
Scub


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Février 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Je viens de tout installer, c'est impec, le cd d'installation fait tout avec l'ergonomie mac, c'est top  ll faut 45 min à peu près, un peu plus pour la connexion wifi
> @+
> Scub



C'est une très bonne nouvelle pour " les autres "


----------



## polnor (14 Février 2009)

bonsoir les experts !
On m'a fait cadeau d'une Epson Stylus Photo 870 que j'ai branché récemment.
Mon iMac DV 500 ES et TIGER 10.4.11 ont bien reconnu l'engin 
mais je ne la connais pas bien;
J'ai placé des cartouches (génériques... c'est peut-être là le problème) qui ne semblent pas s'être mises au travail. Il y avait peut-être aussi une préparation. Je n'ai pas de mode d'emploi avec la machine.
D'autre part, la feuille A4 part de travers (problème d'entraînement de l'engin ou réglage inadéquat du guide-pages, trop serré ou trop lâche ?) 
Je sais bien que tout cela relève chez vous de l'Antiquité mais la retraite étant ce qu'elle est et le niveau de vie ce que nous savons (et pas seulement de marseille) il faut faire des économies en attendant le "léopard des neiges"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Epson Stylus Photo 870
Cartouche génériques de chez InkClub
iMac DV 500 ES
Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.11
et l'appareil le moins au point : l'utilisateur :rose:


----------



## Lili77 (7 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un gros soucis avec mon imprimante,:bebe:
J'ai un Imac OSX 10.5.6 et une imprimante Epson Stylus DX8400.
J'ai pourtant bien installer le cd (message de confirmation) et pourtant quand je lance une impression, l'imprimante n'imprime pas ( elle charge la feuille , fait comme ci mais au finale je reçois une page blanche)
J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé plusieurs fois en passant par installation rapide à installation personnalisé mais rien...

J'ai pourtant suivis la procédure indiquée dans le 1er post mais rien à faire...:hein:
J'ai vraiment besoin d'imprimer des documents très urgent, merci de bien vouloir m'aider à résoudre cette énigme,


----------



## fau6il (18 Juin 2009)

Lili77 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai un gros soucis avec mon imprimante,:bebe:
> J'ai un Imac OSX 10.5.6 et une imprimante Epson Stylus DX8400.
> J'ai pourtant bien installer le cd (message de confirmation) et pourtant quand je lance une impression, l'imprimante n'imprime pas ( elle charge la feuille , fait comme ci mais au finale je reçois une page blanche)
> ...



_Contrôle que tes cartouches soient bien installées._


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

fau6il a dit:


> _Contrôle que tes cartouches soient bien installées._



Et que les adhésifs qui sont à ôter avant usage sur les dites cartouches le soient bien !


----------



## JMV74 (25 Juin 2009)

En 2009, la méthode du Dr Spock marche avec MACOS X 5.7. Il semble que la réinstallation d'un nouvel ensemble de pilotes ne soit efficace que si on désinstalle comme indiqué tout ce qui a un rapport avec les imprimantes. L'option désinstaller que l'on peut activer à partir d'une fenêtre du logiciel d'installation n'est donc pas suffisante.
J


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juin 2009)

Haaaa, bah voilà une bonne nouvelle 
Bon WE


----------



## raphamagic14 (7 Juillet 2009)

Quelqu'un saurais si il existe un serveur d'impression WIFI qui fonctionne avec l'EPSON STYLUS SX 400 ??? Parce que là ...


----------



## sosso1234 (22 Juillet 2009)

Bon, je viens de réinstaller OSX Léopard, et cela m'a permis de résoudre mon problème d'imprimante Epson C40UX (une ancêtre).
Elle fonctionnait très bien sous Tiger, et là depuis l'installation de Léopard, j'avais accès seulement à quelques réglages basiques.
Lors de la réinstallation, vu que j'avais lu et relu ce post , j'ai coché la case "Gutenprint" pour les pilotes d'imprimantes de l'installation.
Alors c'est le pilote que choisit le système, et ça marche nickel !
Toutes les fonctions de réglages, et d'autres supplémentaires.
Avis à ceux qui ont galéré comme moi...


----------



## siovenneg83 (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas grand chose aux imprimantes multifonction, mais je n'aime pas qu'on nous induise en erreur. L'Imprimante Epson DX4450 fonctionne très bien en photocopieuse, imprimante sur un Mac avec Mac OS 10 en Intel ou Power PC le driver étant fourni en ligne. Mais le numérisateur ne semble pas compatible avec un Mac , je l'ai testé en configuration PC , le fonctionnement est bon , mais comme Epson ne fournit pas le twain ( ??) le logiciel d'Apple "transfert d'images , soit ne voit pas cette machine ( cas de G3 avec Mac OS 10.3 ) soit  le fenêtre du logiciel reste vide et la "petite roue de la mort" tourne désespéremment dans le vide ( obligation de forcer à quitter).
Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il le m^me problème ou une solution existe-t-elle ?
Cette imprimante n'ayant que 6 mois, je pense en demander l'échange avec l'Epson SX 105 .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

bonjour
j'ai un imprimante epson dx 5050 et je ne peux pas l'installer car mon ordi (mac book pro 10.5) me dis ne pas trouver de gestionnaire correspondant. il me propose de télécharger mais à chaque fois que j'essaie de télécharger il me dis que je ne possède pas les autorisations necessaire(je ne peux donc pas t-telecharger les mises à jour de mac osx)
que faire?


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous ! 

Ma config est la suivante :

MacBookPro sous Snow Leopard > AirportExtreme > USB > Epson TX800FW
PC Dell > cable Ethernet > AirportExtreme > USB > Epson TX800FW

La config a bien marche au debut, meme si j'ai du interrompre l'installation des pilotes de la Epson TX800FW parce qu'elle cherchait un reseau qu'elle ne trouvait pas (premiere option choisie : connection par un routeur avec ou sans fil). Il m'a suffit en effet d'arreter la procedure d'installation (les drivers et applications etant deja installes a ce stade), d'aller dans preferences systemes > imprimantes et fax, d'accepter la Epson TX800FW et tout allait bien.

Hier, a la suite d'un souci d'impression, je me suis rendu compte que la Epson TX800FW avait ete installee deux fois (Epson TX800FW en tant qu'imprimante et Epson TX800FW (1) en tant qu'imprimante/fax). J'ai donc supprime les deux (appuye sur "-" dans la meme configuration systemes > imprimantes et fax), et ai recommence la meme procedure d'installation que la premiere fois. L'Epson TX800FW apparait bien, et quand on imprime le document apparait bien imprime sur le MacBookPro, mais rien ne sort de l'imprimante...

J'ai reverifie avec le PC, qui lui imprime sans probleme.

Si quelqu'un a une idee, je lui en serais reconnaissant. 

Edit : une premiere lecture du post de Spock me donnait l'impression que sa procedure ne s'appliquait pas a mon cas (les drivers comme les systemes d'exploitation ayant evolue depuis 2006), mais apparemment il faut vraiment tout desinstaller y compris en jetant les fichiers qui pourraient encore etre dans la bibliotheque... Je ferai cela ce soir et vous tiendrai au courant...

Le temoignage de JMV74 ci-dessus milite en ce sens...

Par contre, si l'un d'entre vous a une idee pour resoudre mon probleme en suivant une autre piste, merci d'avance...


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Novembre 2009)

J'ai regle le probleme... tres simplement.

J'ai enleve la TX800FW (touche "-" dans "Imprimantes et Fax).
J'ai eteint le MacBookPro.
J'ai rallume le MacBookPro.
J'ai recherche une imprimante dans "Imprimantes et Fax".
J'ai appuye sur "+" quand le Mac m'a trouve un TX800FW.

Et ca marche (pour le moment du moins). C'est aussi simple qu'un plantage sous Windows...


----------



## virginy (8 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, 

Depuis plus d'un an j'ai un imprimante espon stylus DX 4400 et elle fonctionnait très bien. Malheureusement, depuis quelques semaines celle-ci, sans aucune raison apparente, ne fonctionne plus; elle n'apparait plus dans mes imprimantes et lorsque je veux l'ajouter je ne peux pas à cause de l'erreur -9672. Malgré tout, je peux toujours scanner des documents avec la même imprimante. A noter également, l'imprimante fonctionne lorsque je l'installe sur des pc. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???

Merci d'avance.

ps : j'ai un macbook 10.4.11


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Décembre 2009)

virginy a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Depuis plus d'un an j'ai un imprimante espon stylus DX 4400 et elle fonctionnait très bien. Malheureusement, depuis quelques semaines celle-ci, sans aucune raison apparente, ne fonctionne plus; elle n'apparait plus dans mes imprimantes et lorsque je veux l'ajouter je ne peux pas à cause de l'erreur -9672. Malgré tout, je peux toujours scanner des documents avec la même imprimante. A noter également, l'imprimante fonctionne lorsque je l'installe sur des pc. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???
> 
> ...



Quelle version de Mac OS X ?

Il est possible qu'il faille adopter la méthode consistant à dés-installer tous les logiciels d'imprimantes, puis à installer uniquement celui de l'imprimante (voir plus haut dans ce fil).


----------



## anben (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 3 ans plus tard, je dois à nouveau installer mon imprimante Epson sur mon Imac Intel OS X 10.4.7 et je n'arrive pas à suivre les conseils de Spock car je ne trouve pas trace de mon imprimante dans "arborescence du périphérique USB" !!! Que dois-je faire, s'il vous plait? merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Pour ajouter au message précédent: mon imprimante (que je n'arrive pas à installer)) est Epson Stylus 4850
merci


----------



## doro62 (8 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un mac OS X 10.2.8 et une imprimante epson (je n'ai pas fait l'installation moi-même). Tout allait bien...Depuis un mois, sans raison apparente, plus possible d'imprimer. Ce n'est pas l'imprimante, j'ai vérifié avec un autre ordi. L'icône imprimante a disparu de la rubrique "matériel". J'ai appelé la hotline hier...J'avais déjà réinstallé le logiciel, sans progrès. On me dit de le refaire, toujours rien. On me dit de déinstaller pour réinstaller. Problème: pour déinstaller, on me dit de cliquer sur "imprimante" dans "matériel" mais je ne l'ai plus à l'écran...Donc on me répond qu'on ne peut désinstaller; et on m'abandonne à mon triste sort...
Dans ma région (62 Saint-Omer), je ne trouve pas de dépanneur "Mac"!


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2010)

Vous n'indiquez pas le modèle de l'imprimante.

Mac OS X 10.2.8 c'est loin et je ne connais pas bien. Quelques pages du support Apple en attendant mieux :

Mac OS X: Comment supprimer des imprimantes et des travaux d'impression dans le Centre d'impression

Mac OS X 10.2: How to Hide or Remove Printers in the Printer List

Dépannage des problèmes dimpression dans Mac OS X

Troubleshooting Print Center in Mac OS X 10.0 through 10.2.8


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Janvier 2010)

doro62 a dit:


> J'ai un mac OS X 10.2.8 et une imprimante epson (je n'ai pas fait l'installation moi-même). Tout allait bien...Depuis un mois, sans raison apparente, plus possible d'imprimer. Ce n'est pas l'imprimante, j'ai vérifié avec un autre ordi. L'icône imprimante a disparu de la rubrique "matériel". J'ai appelé la hotline hier...J'avais déjà réinstallé le logiciel, sans progrès. On me dit de le refaire, toujours rien. On me dit de déinstaller pour réinstaller. Problème: pour déinstaller, on me dit de cliquer sur "imprimante" dans "matériel" mais je ne l'ai plus à l'écran...Donc on me répond qu'on ne peut désinstaller; et on m'abandonne à mon triste sort...
> Dans ma région (62 Saint-Omer), je ne trouve pas de dépanneur "Mac"!



Peut-on avoir quelques précisions ?
Type de Mac
Confirmation de la version de Mac OS X
Type d'Epson
Version du pilote de l'imprimante

Peut-on avoir quelques informations supplémentaires sur

"sans raison apparente"
"plus possible d'imprimer"

Cela signifie-t-il que l'impossibilité d'imprimer est survenue sans aucune action de mise à jour du système ou de logiciel d'application ?

Que se passe-t-il lorsqu'on commande une impression (préciser lorsqu'il s'agit d'une commande depuis le bureau ou depuis une application) ?


----------



## marcus35 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un imac sous 10,5,8 et une imprimante epson DX5050.

j'ai suivi les recommandation de Spock, et je vois bien le périphérique dans information system USB 2.0 MFP.

depuis quelques temps, il nous ai impossible d'imprimer pour cause "d'erreur de communication".

le cordon usb est bien relié.
elle fonctionnait bien et plus maintenant.

faut il ré-installer les pilotes ?? 

besoin d'aide/idées.

Merci de votre aide.

bonne fin de semaine.


Marcus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

en remontant le fil, j'ai suivi une recommandation de bien vérifier les cartouches.

J'ai changé la cartouche noire de type générique de chez grattefour (Carrefour pour les intimes) qui semblait encore pleine et là : .... tout marche à nouveau. 

Donc "erreur de communication" peut simplement dire qu'une cartouche ne convient pas.

j'ai eu peur qu'il s'agisse d'un interface entre le Mac et l'imprimante.

Plus de peur que de mal.

Bien à vous 

Marcus


----------



## ranxerox (22 Février 2010)

ce topic est génial merci spock...
ça m'a aidé pour installer une canon MP970 sur un ppc G4

trés formateur

; )


----------



## flofava (14 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, je possede un imac i5 et une imprimante epson stylus photo R360. Lorsque je veux imprimer une photo depuis aperture je ne peux pas choisir la qualite du papier , est ce normal ou dois je appliquer la methode decrite dans le post 1.merci d'avance


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Mars 2010)

flofava a dit:


> Bonsoir, je possede un imac i5 et une imprimante epson stylus photo R360. Lorsque je veux imprimer une photo depuis aperture je ne peux pas choisir la qualite du papier , est ce normal ou dois je appliquer la methode decrite dans le post 1.merci d'avance



Deux possibilités :

Soit appliquer rigoureusement la procédure du post 1
Soit appliquer celle que j'ai moi-même appliquée (décrite par ailleurs) et qui implique de ne pas  inclure les pilotes d'imprimantes EPSON fournis par Apple. Ce qui a pour conséquence de réinstaller SL sans le moindre pilote d'imprimante.

Je ne sais pas si la dernière mise à jour d'Apple concernant les pilotes d'imprimantes EPSON est efficace, je me suis gardé de l'installer à ce jour, n'ayant guère de temps pour faire des tests et réinstaller SL.


----------



## leonzeur (26 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Je suis sous Snow Leopard et quand je veux imprimer une photo avec Aperture j'ai deux fenêtres qui s'ouvrent et qui ne reprennent pas les mêmes éléments..

La première







et la seconde qui ne reprend pas les mêmes réglages d'impression..






Comment résoudre ce problème ? 
Quel est le driver à garder ? 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## kinoton (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai bien suivi toutes les instructions fournies par Spoke pour la désinstallation puis réinstallation des pilotes d'impression de la stylus photo RX560... mais ça ne marche pas !
La fin des instructions Epson ne correspond pas à ce que mon ordinateur (Mac G4 10.4.11 Intel Core Duo) me propose : 
VI. Installation Sous Mac OS 10.4.x.x Mac Intel & Power PC
- Brancher l'imprimante et s'assurer qu'elle est allum&#233;e.
- Aller dans "Pomme" / pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me / Imprimante et fax & Appuyer sur le bouton "+"
- Double clic sur l'imprimante / Utilitaire / V&#233;rif. Buses / « continuer »
- La page de v&#233;rification des buses confirme l'installation

A partir de là, une fois que j'ai la bonne imprimante proposée, aucune autre fenêtre ne s'ouvre et je n'ai d'autre choix que de choisir un pilote parmis ceux proposés par mon mac : à savoir un "gimp-Print" et du coup ça ne marche toujours pas...
Quelqu'un a-t'il une info à me communiquer parce que je désespère de faire marcher cette imprimante !

Merci


----------



## ROLPSG (21 Novembre 2010)

BONJOUR JE M APPEL ROLAND JE VIENS D ACHETER UNR IMPRIMANTE EPSON SX425W JE N ARRIVE PAS A LA CONFIGURER AU MOMENT D Y RENTRER LE MOT PASSE QUEL MOT DE PASSE MERCI DE VOS REPONSE


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2010)

ROLPSG a dit:


> BONJOUR JE M APPEL ROLAND JE VIENS D ACHETER UNR IMPRIMANTE EPSON SX425W JE N ARRIVE PAS A LA CONFIGURER AU MOMENT D Y RENTRER LE MOT PASSE QUEL MOT DE PASSE MERCI DE VOS REPONSE



Bon, ben c'est pas là peine de crier, hein* ! 

C'est le mot de passe administrateur de ton Mac, mot de passe demandé pour toute installation, histoire de vérifier que c'est bien toi qui est devant le clavier.


(*) Écrire en majuscules dans un forum est équivalent à crier dans une conversation normale.


----------



## yaoguaibiepao (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonne solution!!!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Février 2012)

bonjour,
 un petit lien vers des tests imprimantes photo réalistes A4 (A3) ?
je sais pas trouver sur le net un site sérieux ;-(
patrickJJ


----------



## Anatuluz (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un IMac en mac OS X 10.4.11 et une imprimante Stylus DX 5000. Tout allait bien mais j'ai dû changer mon disque dur et depuis mon imprimante ne marche plus : quand je lance une impression, j'ai une fenêtre qui annonce : envoi des données, et il ne se passe plus rien. J'ai suivi la "méthode Spock" au début de cette discussion : le périphérique est bien détecté par le port USB et ce sont bien les pilotes Epson qui sont utilisés, mais si je demande le niveau des fournitures la fenêtre dit : informations non disponibles, et si je clique sur utilitaires j'ai une fenêtre avec un cadre blanc vide et au bout de plusieurs minutes dans ce cadre j'ai le message : erreur de communication, vérifiez les connexions des câbles... J'ai essayé de changer de port USB, c'est pareil. Je n'ai pas de câble de rechange pour changer le câble, où puis-je trouver ça ? En même temps, avant le changement du disque dur, ça marchait, avec le même câble... Il y a aussi un voyant qui m'indique qu'une cartouche d'encre est vide, mais comme je n'ai pas accès au niveau des fournitures, je ne sais pas laquelle... J'ai aussi tout désinstallé et réinstallé à partir du CD d'origine, ça n'a rien changé. 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci beaucoup !
Anne


----------



## Vinces14 (27 Octobre 2012)

Nous avons exactement les mêmes soucis avec une imprimante OKI que Anatuluz et bien sur avec les mêmes indices, mais pas encore trouvé de solution.

Il est certain qu'on a du raté quelque chose


----------



## hdaiforever (9 Novembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé des pilotes sur le site de Apple: http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1398

1Go pour des pilotes, c'est une blague ?


----------



## hdaiforever (12 Novembre 2012)

UP :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> 1Go pour des pilotes, c'est une blague ?



Non, c'est normal, Apple ne distribue pas les pilotes par "modèle", mais par "marque", et il ne distribue pas seulement les pilotes des modèles actuellement commercialisés, tu as une idée du nombre de modèles qu'Epson a sorti depuis le début du siècle ?


----------



## hdaiforever (13 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de le télécharger, le EPSONPrinterDrivers2.12 à 1.11Go

J'espère qu'il y a le soft avec pour gérer l'imprimante/scanner ?


----------



## hdaiforever (16 Novembre 2012)

Je réponds à ma question, ça a l'air de fonctionner, scanner + imprimante 

Par contre je ne sais pas s'il y a un message lorsqu'une cartouche est vide ?


----------



## Panpan9219 (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai bien lu, mais je ne trouve ps de solution pour une imprimante qui me sert pour le A3 occasionnellement et je viens de passer sur 10.8.2 je galère.
J'ai besoin de faire des affiches pour mon club.
Merci de vos lumières, 
PS/ j'ai envoyé un mot chez Epson mais comme l'imprimante date j'y crois pas trop
Merci


----------



## He-lene (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MAcBook Pro depuis peu, et j'aimerais installé mon imprimante Epson Stylus SX510W Series, quand j'insère le CD d'installation, je clique su Install Navi, puis j'arrive sur un fenêtre où je dois cliquer sur Installation facile, et là j'ai un message d'erreur me disant : Epson Install Navi a quitté de manière imprévue. Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner sur la démarche à effectuer ?
Merci par avance


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Mars 2013)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je réponds à ma question, ça a l'air de fonctionner, scanner + imprimante
> 
> Par contre je ne sais pas s'il y a un message lorsqu'une cartouche est vide ?



Je vais me répondre, cela intègre la gestion des niveaux de couleurs, par contre c'est vraiment la galère mon Epson 5050 sur iMac, en fonction du soft où l'on envoi l'impression ça merdouille 

1Go le pilote chez Mac et pas fichu de pondre un truc valable :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

J'ai une EPSON PX730WD, elle fonctionne nickel, j'ai du installer le logiciel maison livré avec la machine, connecter la machine, ensuite Mac OS est allé chercher les compléments en fonction de l'OS ... rien d'autre

Pour ta machine tu as http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...Q+ceE4Zx9aCx7yLlk8CavjU002F0rYvYmh4U003D&tc=6


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Mars 2013)

Je vais me pencher sur cette option de pilote du CD


----------



## He-lene (7 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'ai une EPSON PX730WD, elle fonctionne nickel, j'ai du installer le logiciel maison livré avec la machine, connecter la machine, ensuite Mac OS est allé chercher les compléments en fonction de l'OS ... rien d'autre
> 
> Pour ta machine tu as http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...Q+ceE4Zx9aCx7yLlk8CavjU002F0rYvYmh4U003D&tc=6




Que dois je faire à partir de ce lien ? Je dois télécharger un pilote ? 
Le plus étonnant c'est que j'ai déjà réussi à installer cette même imprimante sur 3 PC différents, bon là c'est sur un Mac mais c'est bizarre quand même !
Merci par avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

He-lene a dit:


> Que dois je faire à partir de ce lien ? Je dois télécharger un pilote ?
> Le plus étonnant c'est que j'ai déjà réussi à installer cette même imprimante sur 3 PC différents, bon là c'est sur un Mac mais c'est bizarre quand même !
> Merci par avance



Bonjour, 

avant cela je mettrai déjà le logiciel (pour Mac) livré avec ta machine sur le Mac, tu dois avoir le DVD ou CD qui va avec, comme décrit (dans l'ordre)  





> (1) j'ai du installer le logiciel maison livré avec la machine, (2) connecter la machine, > ensuite Mac OS est allé chercher les compléments en fonction de l'OS ... rien d'autre


 et voir si cela suffit avant d'aller plus loin ... 

si ça ne suffit pas il faut télécharger et installer l'un après l'autre les 5 premiers depuis le lien donné dans l'ordre 1 ... 2 ... > 
ce qu'il faut c'est télécharger les drivers pour la bonne machine ... chaque série de machines a ses drivers


----------



## He-lene (9 Mars 2013)

Merci bcp car grâce à toi je peux enfin imprimer avec mon macbook !!! Il était temps


----------



## Joe Dassin (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour la communauté des mciens et mciennes,  

Je rencontre actuellement des difficultés pour imprimer en wifi, le matos :  

iMac OS X Version 10.6.8  
Imprimante Epson BX305  

Le message d'erreur :  
Error :/Library/Printers/EPSON/InkjetPrinter2/Filter/ras 
tertoescpll.app/Contents/MacOs/rastertoescpll 
 failed  

A noter :  

- L'imprimante est branchée et allumée ;  
- Le niveau d'encre est au maximum ;  
- Il y a du papier ;  
- l'imprimante a déjà fonctionné dans le passé (hier soir).  

J'ai réinstallé le pilote, refait la connexion wifi, bu un café,  détruit mon pavé numérique et m'apprête à transformer l'imprimante en  question en objet d'art contemporain digne d'une compression de César.  

Doutant de mes qualités d'artiste et de l'opportunité de cette reconversion professionnelle, j'en appelle à vous.  

J'ai, par ailleurs; branché l'imprimante via USB, voici le message d'erreur qui apparaît :

rastertoescpll a quitté de manière imprévue + rapport détaillant le problème et la configuration système.

Merci.


----------



## Joe Dassin (11 Septembre 2013)

Problème résolu :

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...seBVCookie=yes&noteoid=240181&type=highlights

Il "suffisait" de donner un nom à l'ordinateur dans les préférences système et imprimante dans le cadre partage.

:hein:

J'ai un ordinateur tout propre avec un "vieux" système mais au moins ça marche.

Les mises à jour, c'est le mal


----------



## ptistroumpf (22 Février 2014)

Mon imprimante Epson stylus DX 4450 me causant des problèmes d'impression (je n'ai pas réussi à réparer ce défaut), j'ai commandé à la FNAC (j'ai une carte d'adhérent) une EPSON WF-3520.  Elle peut fonctionner en WI-FI, fait: copie, fax, scan, copies recto-verso. Quatres cartouches d'encre fournies avec l'imprimante. Une fois déballée, en suivant les instructions, je n'ai pas pu la faire fonctionner par WI-FI. Aussi, cable USB 2. Deux CD à charger. Eliminée la première imprimante de l'ordi. Tout fonctionne sans problème. Elle est rapide. A un écran tactile pour des paramétrages. On peut choisir de copier en B & W ou en couleur. Les photographies de mon APN (petit  Lumix) sont bien rendues. Elle se met en veille en 5,10 minutes selon. L'imprimante et le cable, avec réduction me reviennent à 144 . Je dois voir son comportement pour les enveloppes de toutes tailles et découvrir encore ses possibilités. Elle me plait bien.


----------



## rbart (24 Février 2014)

Je viens d'acheter cette imprimante WorkForce WF-3520DWF chez Grosbill à 99.
Epson va en plus me rembourser 40, je trouve que c'est une bonne affaire pour une imprimante bureautique avec des fonctions "pro" intéressantes.
Pour le moment, elle est en USB, je pense la mettre en réseau ethernet.
Je me pose la question de savoir si certaines fonctions ne disparaissent pas quand on est en TCPIP. Je pense notamment aux fonctions pour scanner à partir de l'imprimante et envoyer vers un ordinateur ...
Certains ont essayé ?


----------



## alverdingo (21 Mai 2014)

merci pour l'infos

free best dj music mixing software


----------



## casteigne (3 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème Ont m'a donner une imprimante vieux modèle 2000, mais  elle est neuve,  une "Epson Color 777" tout vas jusqu'a l'installation  du logiciel

,  j'ai le 'cd" d'installation mais  quand j'ouvre le dossier et que je  clic  sur l'icone "Epson", ça me dit: "L'application Epson ne  peut  s'ouvrir car l'environnement Classic n'est plus pris en charge" , j'ai  été ds   http://www.epson.ca/cgi-bin/ceStore/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=14395&BV_UseBVCookie=yes&infoTyp   e=Downloads&platform=OSF_M_X6 j'ai suivie les instructions  et  j'ai trouver le pilote qui convient, je suis censer, voir un dossier ou  fichier "epson installation", mais non .......il y a un dossier  d'imprimantes et"epson", est là par défault . Serais-ce cela qui   m'empêche d'en télécharger un autre, ou  d'installer un autre????  moi   j'ai un mac osx 10.6.8 .Que faire???
merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2014)

casteigne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un problème Ont m'a donner une imprimante vieux modèle 2000, mais  elle est neuve,  une "Epson Color 777" tout vas jusqu'a l'installation  du j'ai un mac osx 10.6.8 .Que faire???



Bonjour, Bienvenue,

Peut-être commencer par là :

1 - http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6198?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US

2 - http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1338?viewlocale=fr_FR

3 - http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3771?viewlocale=fr_FR

Selon ce que je comprends, il faut connecter la machine, l'allumer et passer par mises-à-jour ... avant de voir plus loin


----------



## cqld44 (22 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

*Imprimante* : EPSON DX4450
*OS* : 10.13.6

Ce que j'ai fait :
- supprimé toutes le imprimantes depuis préférences systèmes
- installé le pilote  adéquat appelé par Apple DX4400 séries
- changement de toutes les cartouches
- vérifié le niveau d'encre qui est au top
- lancé une impression depuis aperçu

Voici ce qui se passe :






Pour le moment et comme on peut le voir plus haut, l'impression est adressée à l'imprimante mais rien ne sort de l'appareil
Pas même un petit bruit. L'imprimante est parfaitement inactive


Alors j'ai installé ceci :
- mise à jour des logiciels d'imprimante qui est disponible ICI

Et là BIM ! Nickel
Je poste ma solution en guise de premier post sur le forum
Plaisir d'offrir 


Christophe


----------

